

The Data Center Powering the Super Bowl - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2011/02/03/the-data-center-powering-the-super-bowl/

======
dshankar
_As a result of centralizing the servers, everything in the stadium now
operates on one system and one network_

Awesome! So you mean there is now one single Point of Failure?

Brilliant.

------
sokoloff
_The technology throughout the 3 million square-foot facility is connected by
250 miles of fiber optic cable, 6 million feet of copper wiring and 70 wiring
closets_

Argh. Why the pointless adjacent use of two different measures of length? 250
miles of fiber and 1100 miles of copper wiring would have been more
communicative, IMO.

~~~
jonursenbach
"6 million feet of copper wiring" sounds a lot more impressive than "1100
miles of copper wiring".

~~~
missinlnk
Well then wouldn't 1.3 million feet of fiber sound more impressive than 250
miles?

------
tzs

        The Cowboys have a 100-terabyte storage area
        network to hold the data supporting the world’s
        largest domed stadium
    

I remember when domed stadiums were supported by steel beams and reinforced
concrete pillars. I feel old.

------
joezydeco
...all to deliver an entertainment product. Amazing.

